# Flyers NHL Game



## skier66 (Mar 26, 2008)

These are from a game in December. Sat as high as possible in a suite and used a 300mm lens for the close-ups. 
Comments welcome but just wanted to say this was my first attempt with a dslr at a hockey game so I learned a few things for next time.


Andy.
(Hi Beth)


----------



## KristinaS (Mar 26, 2008)

Boo Flyers!!!
Nice pics...was there a shootout?


----------



## Robert Kaleta (Mar 26, 2008)

Considering that it was your first time, the shots are quite good. But there's room for improvement. 
First of all i'd try to get closer to the players. Generally most of the sports photography is shot from the eye level. Also as you'll get closer you'll be able to capture details like expression on player's face when he scores.
The white balance seems to be a little off as well. Shouldn't the ice be whiter?  You can adjust that in your camera or in photoshop.


----------



## ToddB (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice pics!  That's my team BTW, the Canes that is.  But I see Grahame was in goal so I'm sure it was a loss for us.


----------



## KOrmechea (Mar 27, 2008)

Robert Kaleta said:


> Also as you'll get closer you'll be able to capture details like expression on player's face when he scores.



Or when he falls on his back and lets the puck go by (as per the last shot)...


----------



## skier66 (Mar 27, 2008)

KristinaS said:


> Boo Flyers!!!
> Nice pics...was there a shootout?


 
A Pens fan... boooo back at you :mrgreen:.

Yes.. shoot out.. we lost .


----------



## skier66 (Mar 27, 2008)

Robert Kaleta said:


> Considering that it was your first time, the shots are quite good. But there's room for improvement.
> First of all i'd try to get closer to the players. Generally most of the sports photography is shot from the eye level. Also as you'll get closer you'll be able to capture details like expression on player's face when he scores.
> The white balance seems to be a little off as well. Shouldn't the ice be whiter? You can adjust that in your camera or in photoshop.


 
Yes.. agree about improvement. 
I would have love to be closer but our seats were up in the suite box.
I was trying different settings and got varied results with white balance. Some came out better then others.
One thing I noticed sitting up so high that every couple seconds there would be a flash along the ceiling throughout the entire building. I'm guessing this is setup for the remote flashes for the pro's? When a fight broke out my pic's were much brighter so there must hae been more flashes.


----------



## skier66 (Mar 27, 2008)

ToddB said:


> Nice pics! That's my team BTW, the Canes that is. But I see Grahame was in goal so I'm sure it was a loss for us.


 
It was a shoot out and Rod our ex won it on last shot... it was a fluke goal...


This is Rod's shot





The puck is in the air, you can see it along the boards in the back right side where there is a little blue





Now the puck is behind right shoulder at cross bar


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 27, 2008)

not a hockey fan, but these were great shots for first time.  I have to agree, most of these shots would have been great at eye level


----------



## Robert Kaleta (Mar 27, 2008)

skier66 said:


> Yes.. agree about improvement.
> I would have love to be closer but our seats were up in the suite box.
> I was trying different settings and got varied results with white balance. Some came out better then others.
> One thing I noticed sitting up so high that every couple seconds there would be a flash along the ceiling throughout the entire building. I'm guessing this is setup for the remote flashes for the pro's? When a fight broke out my pic's were much brighter so there must hae been more flashes.



I don't think that any pro would use a flash unless he's close enough to the the object he's taking photos of. Notice that when the game starts and people start taking photos there're flashes everywhere. This is because they don't know what they're doing :]


----------



## skier66 (Mar 27, 2008)

Robert Kaleta said:


> I don't think that any pro would use a flash unless he's close enough to the the object he's taking photos of. Notice that when the game starts and people start taking photos there're flashes everywhere. This is because they don't know what they're doing :]


 

Take a look at these photos (not very good). I didn't make any changes, a small fight broke out and the images are more exposed from what looks like a flash. Like I mentioned since we sat up close to the rafters about every few seconds during the entire game you could see a flash go off.


----------



## ToddB (Mar 27, 2008)

It looks to me like it was exposing for the ice in the last series.  

Wow, I can't believe we won a game with Grahame in goal!!!  I'm stunned.

I actually know Rod.  My sister used to work for him and Kelly before they divorced.  Rod is actually a pretty nice guy.  A little intense, but a nice guy none the less.


----------



## KristinaS (Mar 27, 2008)

skier66 said:


> A Pens fan... boooo back at you :mrgreen:.
> 
> Yes.. shoot out.. we lost .



Haha. I couldn't resist. I think the Pens play the Flyers in our last two regular season games.


----------



## Stanokella (Mar 27, 2008)

Crackers them, did you adjust the exp compensation on the camera to say +1 or more, the ice will cause your camera to under expose and that may be why the ice looks grey.

Maybe up the iso too to get the shutter speed up, not got an exif reader on here but what aperture were you shooting at? in those conditions need to be getting near to f/2.8 to get the sharp shots you're after.


----------



## skier66 (Mar 28, 2008)

KristinaS said:


> Haha. I couldn't resist. I think the Pens play the Flyers in our last two regular season games.


 
Yup! Last 3 games for us are Pen's, Devils, Pen's.
We need the wins more then you.
Should be interesting.


----------



## Sirashley (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice pics, our arena down here for the Panthers doesn't allow anything with a detachable lens inside... So, I've tried shooting with a Kodak P850 but it really struggles with the bright ice... Nice pics


----------

